# Rolling Road Day - 11th December @ QST (Kim Collins)



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you're interested in a go on the new Maha rolling road at www.qstuning.co.uk then please let me know. A day is being put together for Sat 11th December. It looks like the cost will be Â£50.

The 4WD rolling road is in a state of the art climate controlled cell amd I believe is the newest 4WD RR in the country.

There's only around 10 spaces left (RS246.com) are the other attendees.

Either post on here and I'll update the rs246.com thread or alternatively post directly HERE although you will have to sign up on the forum to do so.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

You wouldn't be in search of the illusive 400bhp + would you :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm not expecting it at QST. I'm just after an independant run...although I may have an induction kit by then. :lol: :roll:


----------



## mac73 (Dec 15, 2003)

I would really like to get mine on a RR,but thats a bit too far away for me


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Yes please


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

It's the day I collect the BMW (fingers crossed) so if I can get there in time to spectate, I will.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will pop across to meet up for a catch up


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Will pop across to meet up for a catch up


That'd be good. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

Can you put me on the list

SimonS3MTM


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thats the day I get my keys and start moving into my new place, otherwise I would have come across!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi all,

I have posted this on RS246, but I am not interested in running with the haldex disabled 

I dont see the point in going to a 4wd rolling road for the car to be run in 2wd.

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## martin_black_S3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi, are there any places left for the rolling road day on the 11th?[/img]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Martin, I'd post this on RS246 if I were you - that's where the day is actually being organised.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## martin_black_S3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi, I am not going now as QST want to run the S3's and TT's in two wheel drive mode, I emailed Haldex and they said it is only safe if you remove the shaft as there is still drag in the rear dif through the oil and at 100mph on the rollers it is not advisable to do, hope this is of help to people


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

You're really not checking that RS246 thread are you Martin? 

At about 10am this morning, Prawn, who is organising this meet, posted to say that Kim is happy to run in 4WD mode for those that prefer it.

So hopefully Morgan and Martin are back "in" ?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

all the same, Thanks Martin for checking it out thats useful information to know!

I guess if you had a haldex controller failure it isnt safe to drive the car or is it different if the rear wheels are turning?

:?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My understanding is that that is the major difference i.e. one the road the rears turn and on a 2WD RR they don't.

I don't know the full technical answer (although I'm trying to source one) but if the difference between front and rear rotations is minimal then I don't see and issues whether the clutch can engage or not.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> My understanding is that that is the major difference i.e. one the road the rears turn and on a 2WD RR they don't.
> 
> I don't know the full technical answer (although I'm trying to source one) but if the difference between front and rear rotations is minimal then I don't see and issues whether the clutch can engage or not.


makes sense as it isnt always engaged anyway!  Hardly likely to be a difference of 100 mph either! :lol:

It may well be that point about the rear rollers being stationary and probably why you must be careful with MOT brake tests as well!. :?


----------



## martin_black_S3 (Mar 5, 2004)

HOW THE HALDEX WORKS

The design of the Haldex LSC is based on a Swedish patent acquired by the Haldex Group.

The unique design of the Haldex LSC comprises three functional parts
- The hydraulic pump driven by
- the slip between the 
- axles/wheels.
- The wet multi-plate clutch
- The controllable throttle valve
- with its electronics.

The unit can be viewed as a hydraulic pump in which the housing and an annular piston are connected to one shaft and a piston actuator is connected to the other.

The two shafts are connected via the wet multi-plate clutch pack, normally unloaded and thus transferring no torque between the shafts.

When both shafts are rotating at the same speed, there is no pumping action. When a speed difference occurs, the pumping starts immediately to generate oil flow. It is a piston pump, so there is a virtually instant reaction with no low-speed pumping loss.

The oil flows to a clutch piston, compressing the clutch pack and braking the speed difference between the axles. The oil returns to the reservoir via a controllable valve, which adjusts the oil pressure and the force on the clutch package.

In traction/high slip conditions, a high pressure is delivered: in tight curves (i.e. parking), or at high speeds - a much lower pressure is provided.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is that that is the major difference i.e. one the road the rears turn and on a 2WD RR they don't.
> ...


The MOT tests the front and then the back wheels independently. Why should this affect our cars?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Because the rears can't turn when the front are Nick.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

and the highlighted problem is about turning one axle while the other one is stationary which is th ecaution Martin highlighted...

Haldex say it is dangerous to the unit and some people who have had RR days with the fuse pulled have subsequently had haldex problems.
(yest its much higher speed, but do you want to risk it?)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

...which still leaves the question Wak of if this only refers to the situation where the rear wheels are prevented from moving - i.e. on a 2 wheel RR, where the rears are just on the ground?


----------

